

A few Meteor tricks and workarounds I learned while working on Dominus - dan335
https://medium.com/@Dominus/meteor-tips-and-workarounds-b791151ce870

======
mc_hammer
i have a question to the blogger. i checked out dominus when it was released
and its impressive. gj! I've started my first game and cant pull the trigger
to get on the meteor bandwagon yet.

have you tried reactJS? especially with meteor, how does it compare and what
shortcomings do you see with meteor/react. Or, why do you not use it if you've
tried it.

how offputting is typing return Template.instance().myfn.get() all the time?

If you were going to start over would you still use meteor? What additional
libs would you pick up, or what libs should you have known before you started
the project?

Thanks :)

~~~
dan335
I haven't tried react and don't know much about it. You can see the packages
used at
[https://github.com/dan335/dominus/blob/master/.meteor/packag...](https://github.com/dan335/dominus/blob/master/.meteor/packages)
I've stayed away from using too many additional libraries.

I really like Meteor and would definitely use it again. Performance can be an
issue but I think it's manageable. There are a few things lacking because it's
new but it sounds like most are coming soon.

